# Toptube bag. Any Suggestions?



## Fallguy007

I think I'm in need of a toptude bag and I was just wondering if any one has some suggestions based on experiences with them.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

I purchased this one and find it works great:

http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FFP

What I like about this frame pack is that it mounts to the front, near the head tube. It makes it easy to get at things while on the move. Many frame packs mount back against the seat tube. I would think they would interfere with the water bottle and make it harder to get to. It has separate compartments on each side. It is large enough to stuff a vest or thin jacket into in a pinch.


----------



## tarwheel2

Bento bags and various copies are good for carrying small items such as a cell phone, pocket camera, gels, etc. Stuff is very easy to get to. Almost all of the different bike bag makers have a version.


----------



## FatTireFred

seems to me that some little mini-saddlebags might be neat... like bentos, but 2 side by side like pre-connected panniers that straddle to tt


----------



## tarwheel2

Topeak also makes some nice small bags that you can attach to your handlebar or stem, with a quick-release for easy removal. I'm thinking about getting one to carry my camera.


----------



## 200miler

*Kinesis*

Quite a few of the veteran randonneurs that I've ridden with are using a Kinesis top tube bag. I picked one up last fall [kinesisgear.com] and like its durability and its adaptability for carrying just about anything. I especially like the little hammock inside that suspends my camera above the top tube, protecting it from excessive vibrations. As my focus is on double centuries, I've only had a few occasions to use it, but found it more than adequate.
YMMV
-dg


----------



## morryjg

FatTireFred said:


> seems to me that some little mini-saddlebags might be neat... like bentos, but 2 side by side like pre-connected panniers that straddle to tt


I would end up hitting the bags with my knees a bunch. I have a battery that hangs below my top tube and sticks out on either side just enough that when I'm out of the saddle I end up brushing it with my knees.


----------



## morryjg

I have the top tube box thingy from performance and have had pretty good luck with it. I just found one from Topeak the other day that has a rain cover though. I may have to upgrade. http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/TriBag_raincover


----------



## dhtucker4

I used to have a small bento bag - for nutrional gels, spare CO2 cartridges, etc. But I got rid of it four years ago, because getting stuff out of the bento was a pain, especially in a paceline. I would rather carry all the small items in my jersey pockets or in my miniscule seat bag - it's only 17 cubic inches, and it has a vertical zipper (made by Cannondale). Also, I can put all my stuff (spare tube, tire levers, CO2 inflator) in one of my jersey pockets. I use a lightweight and skinny saddle, I don't like a big saddle bag - the group I ride with always rides clincher wheels, so if I get a second flat, I can always borrow a second tube.

Some companies make frame bags - it attaches to the seat tube AND the top tube, but good luck getting a second waterbottle in. I never saw the need for one, but some bike commuters like them.


----------



## FatTireFred

dhtucker4 said:


> I used to have a small bento bag - for nutrional gels, spare CO2 cartridges, etc. But I got rid of it four years ago, because getting stuff out of the bento was a pain, especially in a paceline. I would rather carry all the small items in my jersey pockets or in my miniscule seat bag




fo real?? that thing just sits there on the tt, right there in front of you, with minimal velcro-attached cover


----------



## DrRoebuck

200miler said:


> Quite a few of the veteran randonneurs that I've ridden with are using a Kinesis top tube bag. I picked one up last fall [kinesisgear.com] and like its durability and its adaptability for carrying just about anything. I especially like the little hammock inside that suspends my camera above the top tube, protecting it from excessive vibrations. As my focus is on double centuries, I've only had a few occasions to use it, but found it more than adequate.
> YMMV
> -dg


Do you have a link for the actual bag?


----------



## Becky

Another possibility would be a Mountain Feed Bag: http://www.epicrideresearch.com/product-information.php

Mine's been worth every penny that I spent on it.


----------



## wayneanneli

Becky said:


> Another possibility would be a Mountain Feed Bag: http://www.epicrideresearch.com/product-information.php
> 
> Mine's been worth every penny that I spent on it.


I've been searching for a TT bag myself. It seems like the Mountain Feed Bag is more for MTB. Does it fit your road bicycle well? What do you usually carry in it?


----------



## Art853

I just bought the Jandd linked above. It fit a box of angel hair pasta on one side when I rode home.


----------



## 200miler

*Kinesis Redux*



DrRoebuck said:


> Do you have a link for the actual bag?


Sorry for the delay; out riding!

Try this: http://bgear.com/shop/index.php/packs-bags

First listed item is the one I bought. I've never seen the snack tray insert in action, ergo YMMV. Nope, no connection, but I rode a brevét with a guy who was a part of it.
-dg


----------



## grrlyrida

dhtucker4 said:


> I used to have a small bento bag - for nutrional gels, spare CO2 cartridges, etc. But I got rid of it four years ago, because getting stuff out of the bento was a pain, especially in a paceline.


+1
I have a bento bag that I finally had to take off my bike.The velcro thingy would come loose while descending or if I hit a bump. The black dye also stained my bike's top tube. The kinesis looks like a good quality bag. I may have to try that one.


----------



## DrRoebuck

grrlyrida said:


> +1
> I have a bento bag that I finally had to take off my bike.The velcro thingy would come loose while descending or if I hit a bump. The black dye also stained my bike's top tube. The kinesis looks like a good quality bag. I may have to try that one.


That bag looks great, but it looks really, really big.


----------



## grrlyrida

DrRoebuck said:


> That bag looks great, but it looks really, really big.


You're right. 5" X 7.75". No wonder they offer a food tray for inside the bag. It's the size of a lunch box. Guess I'll continue searching.


----------



## YuriB

Jeff Boatman of Carousel Design Works makes some cool bags. I think he calls the top tube ones "fuel cells". I have one of his seat bags and has stood the test of time and abuse.


----------



## DrRoebuck

grrlyrida said:


> You're right. 5" X 7.75". No wonder they offer a food tray for inside the bag. It's the size of a lunch box. Guess I'll continue searching.


I've used a Gray Profile Design bag that was great, except it's too small for the camera I want to use.

Can't find it on their site, but I did find this:

http://www.profile-design.com/profi...cessories/all-accessories/fuel-box-large.html


////this is the one I have, but it's in light gray:

http://www.amazon.com/Profile-Design-E-Pack-Tube-Mounted/dp/B001RK31EE


----------



## grrlyrida

DrRoebuck said:


> I've used a Gray Profile Design bag that was great, except it's too small for the camera I want to use.
> 
> Can't find it on their site, but I did find this:
> 
> http://www.profile-design.com/profi...cessories/all-accessories/fuel-box-large.html
> 
> 
> ////this is the one I have, but it's in light gray:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Profile-Design-E-Pack-Tube-Mounted/dp/B001RK31EE


CUTE! I was just thinking why they only come in black. I may order the pink one. The one you have is like my bento, but it's too small to carry much.


----------



## wayneanneli

grrlyrida said:


> You're right. 5" X 7.75". No wonder they offer a food tray for inside the bag. It's the size of a lunch box. Guess I'll continue searching.


It is large, but there really isn't that much out there besides Bento bags. The bag suggested by Becky, by Epic Ride Research, looks interesting, but I like to ride sometimes with my hands on the middle of the bars, especially when climbing. So, that bag is out. I think that the ideal bag would have to come from a really small manufacturer. Moots has the Tri-box, but it looks small.


----------



## thumbprinter

i have a bento-type bag, it works great and having food right there in front of me makes it very easy to keep feeding myself.. i just have a bite of dried fruit or whatever every 15-20 minutes, since i started doing that on longer rides i've noticed a huge difference in my overall comfort level and especially in how i feel post-ride. much better.

my only complaint about the bag is that my knees brush against it sometimes, especially when out of the saddle. not really a big deal though.


----------



## pigpen

These look well made.
http://www.epicdesignsalaska.com/?page_id=6


----------



## tturbotom

I made the top tub bag for my old flat bar bike. It is small, but would still hold a few gels, a Clif bar, cell phone and my ID. I whipped out the sewing machine and had at it.


----------



## FatTireFred

hey look what I found!
"Cycling Bicycle Frame Pannier Bike Front Tube Bag New"








https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120468813190


----------



## matty1

Just bought the EO bag and love it. Took it on a longer ride 50 miles and it worked great for phone and extra snacks.


----------

